# Reparacion de Toshiba a205



## zxeth (Jun 10, 2012)

Bueno esto que me pasa es muy particular y no le encuentro solucion alguna (busque en todos lados). Hace poco mi laptop dejo de funcionar bien, resulta que la prendes y se apaga en cualquier momento (ya sea al segundo como a la media hora o dentro de 1 dia) Ya le hice reballing, ya limpie y cambie las ram, la formatee, cambie fuentes (probe con una de 6Ah), le hice TODO, lo unico que me falta hacer es cambiar la pila y ver si no es la pantalla que consume mas de lo que debe y se apaga por eso. Tengo 6 cursos sobre computacion incluyendo reparacion de laptop. El gran tema es que no se que pila usa (no dice y esta soldada pero entrega los 3 volts) si alguien me puede decir cual es estaria muy agradecido. Advierto que ya hice todo tipo de pruebas asi que descarten temperatura, esta trabajando a 36° con pasta de iones de plata y el chipset esta apretado a la placa con un mini disipador extra que hace que no se despegue. Desde ya muchas gracias y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## nocta (Jun 11, 2012)

Chequeaste la temperatura? Probá con alguna grasa siliconada BUENA, como la Artic Silver, no la Delta.


----------



## tomcat (Jun 11, 2012)

me pasa lo mismo que a ti, solo que a mi nada mas me prenden los leds de encendido y conectado a la corriente de una toshiba satellite pro. pero no prende el led del HDD, aunque el HDD si sirve.por cierto,   ¿e hiciste reballing o reflow??,  ademas configura el BIOS a la temperatura adecuada.saludos


----------



## zxeth (Jun 11, 2012)

Nocta muchas gracias pero ya le puse la pasta de iones de plata y esta trabajando a la temperatura que puse arriba, el tema es que ahora ni prende, se prende el led de encendido por unos 3 segundos, prende la lectora de dvd y el cooler. desoues vuelve a apagarse, si conecto la alimentacion me carga y me responden todos los leds. 

Tomcat me pasa lo mismo, no me llega a prender el disco rigido por lo que veo, ya la desarme muchisimas veces e hice el reflow 3 veces en ocaciones distintas (hace 30 minutos fue la ultima vez que se lo hice), si no le encuentro el problema la voy a mandar a hacer un reballing pero no creo que sea eso. Estoy apretando el chipset con un mini disipador


----------



## davidp13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Aunque sea viejo el post, voy a responder. Quizás le sirve a alguien. 

El problema ése lo causa la falla en un componente de la board de la laptop: un integrado de desacople. El cuál está debajo del micro, y no es más que capacitores de desacople para la alimentación del micro. 

Si éste falla al principio la laptop se tilda sin motivos o al conectar el cargador, y funciona sin problemas sólo si lo alimentas con la batería; en otros casos, directamente no le llega alimentación al micro y hace las fallas que mencionas durante el encendido. 

Hay algunos service que directamente colocan capacitores SMD de 300uF, son 6 en paralelo en las 2 lineas de alimentación debajo de ese integrado marca NEC-TOKIN (modelo OE128), pero lo ideal es reemplazar el IC. No se consigue fácil, está en Ebay a unos 3 USD. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-NEC-To...528?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae7072fd0


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2012)

davidp13 dijo:


> Aunque sea viejo el post, voy a responder. Quizás le sirve a alguien.
> 
> El problema ése lo causa la falla en un componente de la board de la laptop: un integrado de desacople. El cuál está debajo del micro, y no es más que capacitores de desacople para la alimentación del micro.
> 
> ...



Saludos *davidp13* Correcto, esa es la solución . No había visto antes éste hilo. 

Debajo del procesador, tienes un condensador de desacoplo rectangular y plano, que ocupa mas o menos lo que un sello de correos, es un desacoplo, y cuando falla, el equipo se reinicia de forma caprichosa, hay que quitarlo aplicando calor con un soldador de al menos 45 Watios o lo mejor, una estacón de calor. La espalda del condensdador va soldada a la placa y al final hay que quitarla con el soldador y una espátula o utensilio que nos ayude a raspar, con sumo cuidado. Los lados de éste condensador son el positivo.
No recuerdo de que capacidad es, pero se sustituye por varios condensadores recuperados de placas viejas y enfrentados unos a otros, como punto común el negativo que es el centro rectangular estañado que antes ocupaba la panza del desacoplo antiguo.

Si no lo has solucionado, comentalo y te guio paso a paso.

Pero por lo que leo en el ultimo post, con el tercer reflow ya has quemado la GPU ó has terminado degradando sus soldaduras, o sea que ahora tienes dos problemas reballing con probable cambio de chip y cambio de condensador de desacoplo. 

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Oct 10, 2012)

Buenas, todavia no pude solucionar el problema. Chistosamente hoy fui a buscar la laptop a un laboratorio que tampoco la pudieron hacer andar. Mañana o pasado la vuelvo a desarmar a ver que me encuentro. Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda de en serio, ojala la pueda hacer andar ya que me estan renegando en casa de que quieren una laptop nueva jajajaja. El tema del rechipeo o reflow en realidad, estan bien echos y no volo nada, sigue andando tal cual como andaba antes


----------



## tiago (Oct 11, 2012)

Pues a cambiar el desacoplo. Necesitas quitar primero el que hay puesto.

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Oct 25, 2013)

ya se que el post es viejo.

pero tengo una duda;  ya hize todo el trabajo pero unos dicen que se ponen 4 capacitores de 330 uf (que en teoria dan aproximadamente 1200 uf) pero en otros foros aseguran que son 6 capacitores de 330 uf.


mi duda es si pongo 4 o 6 ???????

gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiago (Oct 26, 2013)

Gerardo, yo he reparado alguno con ese problema y les he puesto 6. Han salido funcionando sin pegas.

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Oct 26, 2013)

ok. gracias.
lo decia por que en el datasheet del nek-tokin dice que es de  1200  microfaradios,   y con seis serian 2200 aprox.

gracias.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Oct 26, 2013)

hola.
le puse 5 capacitores de 330 uf (marcaban 370 a 385 uf aprox) que en total me dieron 1850 uf aproximadamente.   y estafuncionando perfectamente la pc.


gracias compañeros

despues subo unas fotos


----------



## tiago (Oct 27, 2013)

Una decisión ponderada  

Saludos.


----------



## emopetrov (Ene 14, 2014)

Hola amigos, tengo el mismo problema con una A205-SP 4097, cambie memorias, disco duro, la temperatura es normal, y se apaga, mejor dicho se reinicia de forma aleatoria, puede ser 1 minuto, 1 hora, hasta varias horas, o se congela la pantalla, no sirve ni mouse, ni teclado, solo queda encendido el LED del disco duro. Estoy de acuerdo que el problema casi seguro es el famoso NEC/TOKIN pero porque la maquina sigue trabajando perfectamente bien en Modo de prueba de fallas? Si alguien me puede contestar, agradezco de antemano su respuesta


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ene 14, 2014)

si de echo a mi me paso lo mismo en modo seguro funcionaba. igual se me congelaba y se qiedaba prendido el led del disco duro. tengo entendido que se traba por las variaciones de voltaje que ya no regula el capacitor. casi estoy seguro que es eso.    ¿que tal te funciona con la bateria solamente?


----------



## emopetrov (Ene 15, 2014)

Gracias Gerardo por tu ayuda, desgraciadamente no puedo quitar el cable, porque la batería está muy agotada, no aguanta más que 2-3 minutos, voy a comprar una nueva, yo siempre compro baterías en linea en unalaptop.com, muy buen servicio y entrega gratuita. Creo que en unos 3-4 días la voy a tener y luego te comento como se comporta la lap. Un cordial saludo


----------



## emopetrov (Ene 21, 2014)

De hecho, cambié la batería y la maquina funciona perfectamente bien, cuando la apago, la conecto con el cable para que se cargue. Si otra vez la enciendo con cable conectado, pasa lo mismo - la pantalla se congela o se reinicia sola. Mi pregunta es - cual es la probabilidad que se dañe el motherboard si se cambia dicho NEC/TOKIN? Gracias de antemano su atención


----------



## tiago (Ene 21, 2014)

@emopetrov  Lleva el tu máquina a un servicio cualificado si no estás seguro de poder sacarlo adelante por tus propios medios, el NEC/TOKIN es engorroso de quitar ya que toda su espalda está soldada a la placa.
Si se hace con conocimiento, la placa no corre peligro.

Saludos.


----------



## miguellindo (Mar 4, 2014)

de q*UE* voltaje son los condesadores???


----------



## zxeth (Mar 4, 2014)

les cuento lo que hice para arreglar este problema, me pedi una mother 0km desde ebay y al mes la tenia en casa, me habra costado U$S30, ahora anda 10 puntos sin ningun error, a veces es mejor comprar el repuesto que tratar de arreglarlo


----------



## Bryan Xtreme (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola mi problema es el siguiente: tengo una toshiba satellite a205-S5804 , solo la uso con AC porque cuando quiero usarla con bateria y cargarla en el escritorio me sale un aviso de "no se detecta ninguna bateria", el led indicador de bateria no enciende, pero cuando conecto la bateria el led indicador de AC enciende sin estar conectado el cargador, la bateria solo dura 5 minutos y de ahi se apaga mi PC... me dijeron que era problema de placa y lo lleve a repararla pero sigue igual... alguien ah tenido un problema similar? o le han solucionado el problema? Ayudenme, Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jul 31, 2014)

Lo mejor es que lo lleves a reparar. No se pueden sacar conclusiones sin examinar la placa y hacer algunas mediciones.
Hay que hacer una comprobación de todos los elementos del equipo, incluidos cargador y batería..

Saludos.


----------



## Bryan Xtreme (Ago 5, 2014)

Ya lo lleve a un servicio tecnico a que me lo reparen, examinaron la placa, me dijeron q*UE* le reemplazaron un chip q*UE* administra la energia, pero aun asi sigue el problema... me dijeron q*UE* es ya problema de los circuitos y q*UE* es IRREPARABLE... pero lo q*UE* Yo estoy pensando es en llevarlo a otra parte y buscar una segunda opinion... No se q*UE* hacer con este problema: si seguir intentando q*UE* lo reparen o tirar la toalla y usarlo solo con corriente AC, como venia haciendolo.


----------



## tiago (Ago 5, 2014)

Hay veces que las placas se ponen complicadas, y no es que sean irreparables, lo que ocurre es que el tiempo que le tienes que invertir en investigar no sale a cuenta ni para el cliente ni para el SAT.
A veces hay implicados varios componentes en la avería, y cambiar solo uno que parece estar mal no lleva a la reparación.
Es muy probable que el chip de carga o transistores asociados estén implicados, pero habría que ver lo que han hecho en el SAT. Mejor llévalo a otro, pero que tenga buena reputación porque hay algunos que en vez de manos tienen zarpas.

Salút.


----------

